# pepper spray



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't trust humans OR animals in my area. my block, and a couple blocks around me are a nice neighborhood. beyond that, isn't good. and the people from those places walk through my neighborhood ALOT.

I am small, 5'2 and 100 pounds. I really just don't feel comfortable walking my dogs alone in my neighborhood. our local state park is nice, i love to walk their 3 mile trail, its very secluded and nice. but that's just it, it's SECLUDED. creeps go out there and fish and whatnot... again, i don't really feel comfortable doing it alone. my dogs would probably just stand there happily, licking anybody they can get near if something happened, but i want to be safe.

i've been seriously considering pepper spray, but i've never used it before. will it work on humans AND dogs? there are a lot of dogs that people keep off-leash in their yards or that get loose, and i don't care how friendly.. i'll spray that beeitch right in the eyes.

i found this key-chain one, but do you guys think it's worth that much? i just want something that i can fit into my jeans pocket and i can bust out and spray some peeps if they come after me. Let me know what you guys think!

pepper spray- keychain


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

get a taser instead.....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

forreal? i never thought of that....


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

or a knife.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

im too afraid to carry a knife, and my fiance said they could probably just get it away from me and stab me with it anyways *sigh*

i looked up a taser and they're a bit expensive... i'd like to save up for one, but i don't think i can afford them right now....


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

How about a pocket knife? Something small they will not see.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Buy a gun and get a permit to carry a hand gun/concealed weapon. Take some classes on how to defend yourself and use your weapon if attacked.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

tasers hurt. ive never been pepper sprayed/maced but i know more than a few cops that have been and i belive them when they say its just as bad as a tazer or worse.

yes pepper spray works on dogs too.

they have 650k volt ( thats anough to scare 99% of people trust me ) on that website you posted for $50 which isnt bad.

mace you can use from a further distance, and less physical, things to consider.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yep pepper spray works on both humans and dogs...well as long as the human isn't pumped up on crack or something


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Get a pistol. Exercise your right.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

you can spend alot on firearms, pepper spray would work, BOXCUTTERS are cheaper tho and it only takes a firm grip on it, and alot of slices twards somebodys face to get to leave you alone, real quick like. 


be safe!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

If u get a taser make sure it's the real deal...other stun guns hurt but don't always knock down.....pepper sprays a good bet it takes z tough dude to keep coming after getting sprayed


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

^ man you guys are going to have her body count higher than the shoe bombers in no time.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I KNOW LMAO! i'm going to go out and get a taser, gun, pepper spray, a knife, a box cutter..... might as well carry around a grenade as well >> << thats y'know... if something happens and there's no escape.. just blow us all up. lmao.

do you guys think 15 dollars is too much for a little pocket pepper spray?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I got my girlfriend one of these...pretty cool. Hard plastic not metal
Cat Keychain Defense Keychain


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea we sold them at my work for like 5


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

If you don't want a knife or a gun I strongly advise to get a tazer. A friend of mines cousin almost had her purse snatched when she was walking home at night from a bus stop. That guy thought he was about to come up until he got zapped, he hit the floor and was crying like a baby turns out he was only 16 so hopefully he learned his lesson.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

DANG. so can i get them anywhere local you think? i've never looked for pepper spray before i have no idea where to get it!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i would really like a taser, but the cheapest i could find online (maybe im not looking in the right place) was like 300 dollars. i don't really have 300 dollars to spend right now lolz.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

TASER® Brand Products

watch the video. xD

I recommend that, seems fun.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I thought the official tazers were like 600 minimum...yea any gun shop will have it...I worked at a stereo shop and we sold it ....I have a big can along with a police baton in my car


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dang 300$ I see tazers at swap meets all the time I don't know the quality of them but I'm sure they're cheaper than 300. you just got to look in the right places.


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

i would advise pepper spray its cheap u can get it at alot of places like sporting good stores im pretty sure walmart even sells it and has a good rang and iv been sprayed by that sh*t b4 by my uncle as a joke just hes a cop and he had it on him they wont be able to see anything for a good 15 min cuz it burns soo bad to open ur eyes and i doubt that they will have a hose handy to flush their eyes and it make it really hard to breath because once its on your face you inhail the fumes of the peppers and its not a great feeling another thing u may consider would be a billy club my gramma use to carry one when she would walk her two dogs late at night because she lived in a bad place and she was 5'1 and all of maybe 95 lbs but those will definitly mess someone up if they get hit by it and there is a wide variety of them in all sizes and price ranges


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Skeeks said:


> i would advise pepper spray its cheap u can get it at alot of places like sporting good stores im pretty sure walmart even sells it and has a good rang and iv been sprayed by that sh*t b4 by my uncle as a joke just hes a cop and he had it on him they wont be able to see anything for a good 15 min cuz it burns soo bad to open ur eyes and i doubt that they will have a hose handy to flush their eyes and it make it really hard to breath because once its on your face you inhail the fumes of the peppers and its not a great feeling another thing u may consider would be a billy club my gramma use to carry one when she would walk her two dogs late at night because she lived in a bad place and she was 5'1 and all of maybe 95 lbs but those will definitly mess someone up if they get hit by it and there is a wide variety of them in all sizes and price ranges


You go Granny LOL It would be effin hilarious to see a grandma just beatin the shit out of some thug lol


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

^ exactly, pepper spray BURNS, even if you dont get any in the persons eyes i highly doubt they will keep coming. it gets into your lungs, nose and mouth. it can be used far away, its cheaper, and IMO safer to use than a taser,knife or club.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

well the one in the video was the one i was looking at, and the one that is pink, i guess to be fashionable is 50 dollars more than the black one ... because it's pink lmao. so the pink one (the cute one!) is 350, and the black is 300. i really like the idea of a taser, and i'd like to get one, but right now the 300 dollars should go to my bills rather than a taser if i can get a can of spray for like 10 or less. the girl in the vid all she had to say was ill zap you with my taser. if i say ill spray yo sh*t with my pepper spray... i think they'll run away as well. thanks for all this, guys! and the taser c2 or whatever that's in the video is specifically for just pedestrians and civilians, not police ones theirs are completely different i believe. that one is designed to be small and fit in a purse and whatnot. i will get one when i can save up a bit, but i think for now i'll go out and get a pepper spray.

whats a billy club?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

How about this?

SM-775 Stun Gun- Compare Our Prices


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

a billy club is basicly like mini baseball bat that you would get at a pro baseball game only alot thicker and made of stronger wood with a leash on the end to slip your hand threw so u always have control u could also check this link for a steel spring or expandable baton my moms got one of those those things will easily crush bones and the batons r cheap as well
Police Batons - 16" Steel Spring Baton: Army Navy Shop

Steel Batons - 16" Expandable Baton with Sheath: Army Navy Shop


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

o and heres a link to what a billy club is
Leather Billy Club: Army Navy Shop


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I have one if those telescopic metal batons....the cop on the beat in my neighborhood swings a Billy club by the leather strap. OLDSCHOOL!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bear Mace. 15ft spray


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

If you're going to spend that much money on something, get a gun. You can get great deals at a gun show. 

The video says once you tase someone they are stunned for 30 seconds, giving you time to get to safety. 30 seconds may just save your life, but it sounds like gambling to me. 

Imagine tasing someone and within 30 seconds you still haven't gotten any help or far enough away from the person. That would suck!


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

if u go on some martial arts sites that have this thing that its kinda like brass nuckles but its a bar that u hold in ur hand and to rods that pratrude thru ur fist..i dont have time rite now to find one im on my way to work but it works awsome...they are illegal but i had i small friend she was maybe 5'4 and all of 90 lbs soaking wet...i gave her one and she told me about the one time she had to use it...dropped a man she sed had to be close to 200 lbs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holly my fiance keeps telling me to get bear mace but i just figured it wouldn't be worth it lmao.
and that stun gun, if it's only going to keep the guy stunned for 30 seconds i dunno if it'd be worth 60 or 70 dollars or whatever it is. if mace can make someone pretty much blind for 15 minutes, but a stun gun stuns for only 30 seconds??? i dunno bout that.

and honestly, i don't really know how i feel about shooting anyone. if i hit em with mace they'll be alright in like 20 minutes. if i friggin shoot them... that's kinda messed up. lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> I KNOW LMAO! i'm going to go out and get a taser, gun, pepper spray, a knife, a box cutter..... might as well carry around a grenade as well


i can hook you up with those..... :angeldevi

but honestly, I'd go with the stun gun. (taser).

Stun Guns Self Defense Products Pepper Spray Tasers for Sale Surveillance Equipment for Sale On Line

Panther Stun Guns-Compare Our Prices

Action Stun Guns and Tasers

and if you choose to go with a gun (which would be my choice) you can read more about your state laws and fill out an application. Most people just looking for protection think rationally and would be a good candidate to exercise their right..

MSP - Concealed Pistol Application and Instructions


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm in LE, public saftey and will tell you that mace or pepper spray will only stop a person that attacks only about 25% of the time, (it wont even slow some people down) its great for dogs and animals though. Stun gun or taser is the only way to go, unless you want to carry a handgun........honestly a concealed knife is a good way to go, but only use it when he can't see it ,say he is on top of you, or has you from behind in a choke, if he sees it he's going to take it, scary stuff, good luck


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

alot of that mace you buy at stores is junk ... i have seen used and not do a thing if anything buy somthing from somplace reputable. Or go with a taser and and run like hell!


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

i just checked and can get taser's/peper spray whole sale ..... if you ever make up your mind PM me lol


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but if someone was going to attack me and do who knows what and maybe even try to kill me. I would have no problem shooting him/her right there in self defence. It would probably be really freaky of course, I've never shot anyone and don't play on it. 

I wouldn't think twice about it if I had a gun and someone was trying to cause harm to me or my family.


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

^ I dont own a gun because i dont want to be put in that situation. I live in metro detroit, go downtown, go to Wayne State and walk all over, have gone/passed through very rough areas, I have not had a "run in with any one or any thing" i am lucky i guess ... but i dont have a gun because if i had to use it i wouldnt think twice, until after. i think well over half the people should use another method (pepper spray/taser)if they want to feel safe, if you will hesitate pulling a trigger its not a safe option/ you are better off with the alternatives.


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

Like I said, getting the proper self defence training, hang gun/weapons training makes things a bit different. You wouldn't want to just get a gun and go to town. There are some crazy things going on in the world, never know when you may need that damn gun hahahaha


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

well, to throw in 2 more cents, LOL 

I have been maced. Is was annoying (especially since I wasn't doing anything but shopping) but didn't cause me to fall over or run away screaming. My eyes/nose/throat burned like hell but it made me mad more than anything. Several cops have told me that this is one of the problems with mace since wind shifts or ventilation systems can cause the product to go in different directions than what you want, even getting in your own eyes/face. Plus, not everyone is the same when it comes to pain tolerances and such. What may drop one person may only annoy another (think a kick to the groin of some random dude vs a kick to the groin of a very angry/violent dude......random guy will probably drop or at least squat forward whereas violent guy may not even notice).

Getting tazed ranges from hurts to "OMG, I HAVE NO CONTROL OVER THESE MUSCLES!!!" Depends on the voltage. Check at a local gun store and they can explain differences between different voltages and usually have good deals. 

Guns and knives can be very useful but require training. A good self-defense class, specifically designed for women would probably be very helpful. They can teach you ways to lower your victim profile to make yourself a less desirable target AND how to avoid or counter an attack if it happens. Look for classes run by the police or a reputable martial arts facility. Don't even bother with the classes run by places like the Y. Screaming "FIRE" or trying to flip a 200 lb man isn't really going to help. 

One final thought.....most of us have weapons available to us at all times but do not realize how to improvise. This is one reason box cutters can be effective. It's less expected. Everyone sees a hammer as potentially violent but what about a screwdriver?? letter opener?? ballpoint pen or pencil?? a plastic, serrated knife?? a level???? ALL of these have been used to kill an attacker. Just something to think about....


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

to bad u cant get the mace police or prison gaurds carry they call it hell in a can and it fits works to good if you ask me id go with the cat keychain and a taser ive seen big guys get tased by the cops and it didnt do the trick so if yer taser dont work that keychain will


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

gxkon said:


> to bad u cant get the mace police or prison gaurds carry they call it hell in a can and it fits works to good if you ask me id go with the cat keychain and a taser ive seen big guys get tased by the cops and it didnt do the trick so if yer taser dont work that keychain will


it is pretty much just bear spray in an easier to handle can. the difference between a pepper spray you buy at a most retailers and "bear" spray is the distance and potency. your keychain mace, which i own but only take with when i am walking after dark by myself which i don't do often, works but has a tendancy to blow back in your own face because of the spray nozzle on it. it will definitely give you an advantage compared to carrying nothing. we do have bear spray that we take camping. it has more of a foam concistancy to it, which makes for better aim and distance. it is also strong enough to drop anyone, or anything, but is not a nice easily carryable container.
as for a taser or gun, eh. i am a total advocate for gun rights, but i have been through a training/experience where you have a small pistol in a large purse (think of your grandmas purse) and they time you on getting it out, aimed and shot. yeah good luck shooting crazy guy jumping out of the bushes. he will likely have you before you even find the thing in your purse. JMO


----------

